# ADA 2007 winner video and others...



## George Farmer (29 Dec 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlYTCwkU ... d=99999999

Underplanted and odd fish selection for the 2007 world's best aquascape IMHO.

No sour grapes, of course!  I placed 775th...

Others -

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyqQMpPN ... re=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LO-XMkXl ... re=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHDHfHVq ... re=related


----------



## Ed Seeley (29 Dec 2007)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Underplanted and odd fish selection for the 2007 world's best aquascape IMHO.



Not bad wood though!  Could really do with some like that!  James might disagree on the choice of Angelfish as an 'odd' selection too!!!  (Not sure about the Denisoni barbs with them though I agree!  )



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> No sour grapes, of course!  I placed 775th...



Of course not George!


----------



## Tom (29 Dec 2007)

I like the way the reporter scares the hell out of the fish 

Tom


----------



## cousin it (30 Dec 2007)

it is a very refresing style, the fish could be improved to suit the scape better but I could very happily live with a layout like that.


----------

